# Megaplex '09



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

This con is only four weeks away and there isn't a thread on it.

I AM DISAPPOINTED.

So yeah, Megaplex 2009, Orlando, FL, July 24-26th.

Anyone going? This will be my fourth year in a row at this convention. It's fun, it's small, and I know a good chunk of people that are there.

Anyone else?


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd love to go but ffs after anthrocon how do furries have money left?!


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Have they hosted it in Orlando in previous years?
Cause I used to live there so I don't know how I never noticed.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

sandstalker said:


> I'd love to go but ffs after anthrocon how do furries have money left?!



Yeah, I know. I thought this too when I heard about their new date.



> Have they hosted it in Orlando in previous years?



Yeah. It was in Orlando from '02-'06, then went to Jacksonville for '07 and '08. Now it's back.


----------



## Squattle (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I'll be there! I do need a room though, badly. I need somewhere to crash. I don't even care if I can sleep or not anymore lol. I'm a very light sleeper so I can't take snorer's but at this point I don't care. I was at last year's Megaplex and it was EPIC! This year though I have a fursuit so it will be even BETTER! I'll be there on saturday or the whole time if I can find a place to crash.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Have they hosted it in Orlando in previous years?
> Cause I used to live there so I don't know how I never noticed.



It has been going on for years.  I remember it used to be at the Sheraton next to Sea World which is a really nice hotel for the price/location but I think it moved.  I've been there 4 or 5 times I think, when I lived in Tampa.

I'm not going to go this year just because now that I live in SF it's too far.  It should be a good time however, not sure about the new hotel though.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 17, 2009)

Squattle said:


> I do need a room though, badly. I need somewhere to crash.



I need a room, too, if anyone is looking for a roommate. I need a room for Friday and Saturday nights. Will pay an equal part for the room (for example, if there are three people, I'll pay 1/3rd.) Don't care about a bed, I'll sleep on a floor and still pay. Anything is better than sleeping in my car, which is my current plan.

I've got a car and can drive, if you want to pitch in for gas I'll drive you out-of-towners around. I'll even pick you up and drop you off at airports/bus stations, whatever, if it isn't too far and you pay for the gas, as long as you don't mind driving around in a shitty '93 Dodge Shadow that's almost as old as the driver.

I'm clean (I bathe daily unlike most furries) and don't need much space, but I do have a fursuit and need room for that, as leaving it in the Headless Lounge is just _asking_ for it to get stolen. I'm a non drinker (unless you're offering, of course) and non smoker, so no worries about any of that. I'm also extremely quiet and pretty much only in the room to sleep. If you want to get to know me, that's fine, but if you want to keep it strictly "give me money and you can sleep here leave me alone" that's cool too.

If you've still got room, PM/IM me or post here and I'll get in contact with you.

EDIT: yeah I realized how much I posted about this, but I've found that (especially around furries) people are picky about roommates. I'm not, but most people are, so enjoy.


----------



## Squattle (Jul 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I need a room, too, if anyone is looking for a roommate. I need a room for Friday and Saturday nights. Will pay an equal part for the room (for example, if there are three people, I'll pay 1/3rd.) Don't care about a bed, I'll sleep on a floor and still pay. Anything is better than sleeping in my car, which is my current plan.
> 
> I've got a car and can drive, if you want to pitch in for gas I'll drive you out-of-towners around. I'll even pick you up and drop you off at airports/bus stations, whatever, if it isn't too far and you pay for the gas, as long as you don't mind driving around in a shitty '93 Dodge Shadow that's almost as old as the driver.
> 
> ...



Well the two of us have enough money to pay for two thirds of a room... I vaguely wonder now, as I am not that picky about roommates either at this point except for smoking and you don't, if there are any rooms left. I'd gladly split one if we could find a third person with some dough to rent a room.

Edit: I found one. It'd be about a hundred for each of us. *winces* But it could be done. It'd be even better if we could find a fourth person perhaps.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 17, 2009)

Squattle said:


> Edit: I found one. It'd be about a hundred for each of us. *winces* But it could be done. It'd be even better if we could find a fourth person perhaps.



All the rooms in the Megaplex room block have been sold out for about a month now. What room are you looking to get?

But eh, I'm not really looking to pay that much for a room. Keep in mind that I'm a local and live like 15 minutes away from the convention space. Getting a room for me is just convenience, so I have a place to put on my fursuit and sleep without driving first. If I had to pay that much, I'd just drive home every night.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh god, I'm here now.

Murr purr, etc.

I'm in room like, 536 I think. It has a big sign on the front of the door with "Baron Von Yiffington" and a little picture of me on it. Come find me, fuckers.


----------



## Shino (Jul 25, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Come find me, fuckers.


 Sure, let me just hop in my teleporter...

Meh. I am sending massive waves of jealousy your way right now.

Via Priority Mail.

Signature required.

*runs off on another tangent*


----------

